# I need a gift for my IT guys!



## Carol

I'm not big in to buying office presents, but my IT guys have done a lot for me this year and I want to get them a gift as a thank you.

There are three of them, and it can either be three individual gifts, or it can be one gift that all of them can share. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol, They're guys!!
Scotch, food, porn or sporting tickets/stuff. Simple!!


More seiously, they probably have all the techno gadgets. What are their hobbies?


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> Carol, They're guys!!
> Scotch, food, porn or sporting tickets/stuff. Simple!!
> 
> 
> More seiously, they probably have all the techno gadgets. What are their hobbies?


 
LMAO!!! Oh, if HR would let me get away with it....

I don't know their hobbies.   I work nights so when I see them it is either right as they are heading home, or when I've dragged them back to the office with a network issue. Wicked nice guys, but at that hour they are usually thinking more about doing the job and going (back) home rather than making small talk.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Real Doll. Bit pricey, though.


----------



## Carol

:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:

It really needs to be work-safe.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Carol Kaur said:


> :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:
> 
> It really needs to be work-safe.


 
As far as I am aware, Real Dolls have no sharp edges.


----------



## girlbug2

Tech guys love this web site for some reason:

http://despair.com/

Get the "I>U" t shirt for them.


----------



## crushing

You could give them gonorrhea, or just about anything from this site:  http://www.thinkgeek.com/.


----------



## MA-Caver

Ken Morgan said:


> More seriously, they probably have all the techno gadgets.


Betcha they don't have THESE...  http://www.livescribe.com/smartpen/index.htmlhttp://www.livescribe.com/


----------



## jks9199

Gift cards for a local restaurant, especially if you know there's one they favor.  They can use 'em together or separately.  Won't offend wives/girlfriends or bosses.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

As an IT Manager I can say very simply, feed your IT dept.  We usually like anything with lots of sugar, but caffeine is another favorite.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

crushing said:


> You could give them gonorrhea, or just about anything from this site: http://www.thinkgeek.com/.


 
Hah hah, the Tauntaun Sleeping Bag is awesome.

Gonorrhea is less awesome.


----------



## Tames D

Give them a lap dance Carol.


----------



## Ken Morgan

jks9199 said:


> Gift cards for a local restaurant, especially if you know there's one they favor. They can use 'em together or separately. Won't offend wives/girlfriends or bosses.


 
Yeah you can never go wrong with a gift card to a food/coffee place


----------



## Andrew Green

3 guys, 3 shirts:

http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#TechSupport
http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#Sudo
http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#RegularExpressionsShirt


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> Real Doll. Bit pricey, though.





Ken Morgan said:


> Carol, They're guys!!
> Scotch, food, porn or sporting tickets/stuff. Simple!!



Hell with them, y'all can buy these for me! 
RealDoll2, BodyB (elf ears, green hair,-style Fun1 green eyes, face#9, green eyeshadow, medium black liner, red lipstick, and a tiger stripe bikini,  and a case of Dramboulie and you'll have 1 happy web master here. 

Not that I put any real thought into this.......


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hell with them, y'all can buy these for me!
> RealDoll2, BodyB (elf ears, green hair,-style Fun1 green eyes, face#9, green eyeshadow, medium black liner, red lipstick, and a tiger stripe bikini,  and a case of Dramboulie and you'll have 1 happy web master here.
> 
> Not that I put any real thought into this.......


Hate to remind you Bob but... you're married and a RealDoll wouldn't be such a great idea... you'd probably wouldn't survive the week.


----------



## CoryKS

A copy of Office Space and a gift card to the nearest Thai restaurant.


BTW, love your Hamlet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Might be nitpicking, but shouldn't it be an assignment rather than an append?  Unless query is initialized to spaces, it becomes "That is also the question."


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MA-Caver said:


> Hate to remind you Bob but... you're married and a RealDoll wouldn't be such a great idea... you'd probably wouldn't survive the week.


She said I could have it if someone else bought it for me...plus, it gets me into carpool lanes.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hell with them, y'all can buy these for me!
> RealDoll2, BodyB (elf ears, green hair,-style Fun1 green eyes, face#9, green eyeshadow, medium black liner, red lipstick, and a tiger stripe bikini, and a case of Dramboulie and you'll have 1 happy web master here.
> 
> Not that I put any real thought into this.......


 
Really?? You can get Elf ears??? Awesome...
Just for research purposes, of course, I ran through your checklist Bob, taking a few liberties here and there....$6400...
Well she won't critize my driving, she won't take the remote, she won't get pissed when I'm later then expected, she won't tell me how messed up may friends and family are....hmmmm.....$6400? Might be cheaper in the long run.....


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

CoryKS said:


> A copy of Office Space and a gift card to the nearest Thai restaurant.



This is a great idea.  If you want to try it out, I'll PM you my address and then I'll take a picture of my face when I open it and send it to you.  Then you'll know how your IT guys will respond.


----------



## CoryKS

TKDHomeSchooler said:


> This is a great idea. If you want to try it out, I'll PM you my address and then I'll take a picture of my face when I open it and send it to you. Then you'll know how your IT guys will respond.


 
Done.  Please go outside and sit by the mailbox until it arrives.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hell with them, y'all can buy these for me!
> RealDoll2, BodyB (elf ears, green hair,-style Fun1 green eyes, face#9, green eyeshadow, medium black liner, red lipstick, and a tiger stripe bikini, and a case of Dramboulie and you'll have 1 happy web master here.
> 
> Not that I put any real thought into this.......


 
This...is...the...weirdest...post...ever.


----------



## crushing

Bob Hubbard said:


> Hell with them, y'all can buy these for me!
> RealDoll2, BodyB (elf ears, green hair,-style Fun1 green eyes, face#9, green eyeshadow, medium black liner, red lipstick, and a *tiger stripe bikini*, and a case of Dramboulie and you'll have 1 happy web master here.
> 
> Not that I put any real thought into this.......


 
Is that a golfer reference?  I never keep up with the latest UrbanDictionary terms.


----------



## Carol

crushing said:


> Is that a golfer reference?  I never keep up with the latest UrbanDictionary terms.



Only if its on a brunette.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> This...is...the...weirdest...post...ever.





crushing said:


> Is that a golfer reference?  I never keep up with the latest UrbanDictionary terms.



Reference






Yeah...I'm a geek.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Lum Invader?
Is that a typo?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Nope, no typo.   



Carol,
  Depending on what your geeks like, ThinkGeek is cool, Best Buy gift cards work too. IT Geeks also like pizza, colas, subs and gift cards to Chinese places.  
Well, I do anyway.  LOL!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

"She...has two tiny horns on her head that, when sprayed with a special solution, can be shaped to resemble barettes. When these horns are removed (or when specially blessed yellow ribbons are tied around them), her electric and flying abilities disappear and she becomes a regular girl."

And I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Carol

I almost don't want to say anything!  This thread is cracking me up!  

Y'all keep going, I'll let ya know in a day or so what I've bought for them.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> "She...has two tiny horns on her headthat, when sprayed with a special solution, can be shaped to resemble barettes. When these horns are removed (or when specially blessed yellow ribbons are tied around them), her electric and flying abilities disappear and she becomes a regular girl."
> 
> And I thought I was the only one...


 
You know, I think I'm in love..


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm not big in to buying office presents, but my IT guys have done a lot for me this year and I want to get them a gift as a thank you.
> 
> There are three of them, and it can either be three individual gifts, or it can be one gift that all of them can share.
> 
> Any recommendations?


 
Bring in some strippers and let them have fun for the day......


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Yeah, for some reason men really get into the whole anime magical girlfriend archtype. Big luminous blinking eyes, tiny rosebud mouth, enormous breasts jutting from an impossibly tiny bikini top, a waist that is much too small to contain organs of digestion or procreation...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Naw, I just like Lum.  She's the Oni girl for me.  LOL!  (Thank gods my wife can neither fly nor cast lightning....I'd be crispy!)


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

Bob Hubbard said:


> Naw, I just like Lum. She's the Oni girl for me.


 
I am sitting here, shaking my head...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I am sitting here, shaking my head...


heh.  Years back, my wife dressed up as Lum. (Photo is her with Steve Bennett one of the artists of the series), and I have a Lum tattoo on my left arm.


----------



## Ken Morgan

Bob Hubbard said:


> heh. Years back, my wife dressed up as Lum. (Photo is her with Steve Bennett one of the artists of the series), and I have a Lum tattoo on my left arm.


 
OK, now I'M sitting here shaking my head....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

heh.  Why?


----------



## Ken Morgan

Bob Hubbard said:


> heh. Why?


 
Kinky role playing I get, but man a tat of a fictional, hot chick?? Oh wait...never mind....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Roflmao!


----------



## Big Don

I finally get to quote Ford Fairlane:
"No, No, Really, cash is fine."


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yeah, geeks like cash.

Oh and WOW Gold.


----------



## Bruno@MT

Carol said:


> I almost don't want to say anything!  This thread is cracking me up!



I, on the other hand, want to say a lot.
But since most of what I would say would cause trouble one way or another, I'll stay silent and try not to get too distracted by the awesome images in my head.


----------



## Cryozombie

Green Laser pointers we can convert into death rays are cool too.

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-turn-a-laser-into-a-burning-laser-271594/

Or is that just me?


----------



## Bruno@MT

If your IT guys have their own coffee machine, a selection of quality coffee would be good. If they don't have one... then perhaps a coffee machine? 

I make my own coffee at work from 100% arabica beans because I like good coffee.


----------



## Carol

These are all some great ideas.

Although, I'm about ready to get them a big bag of coal. 

They just upgraded my laptop.......Windows 7 is a bloody pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's not that I'm resistant to change.  I'm just rather particular about my software being able to run.  Sigh, I'm so demanding...


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> It's not that I'm resistant to change. Sigh, I'm so demanding...


 
ummm Carol? You're a woman......:whip1:


----------



## Carol

Ken Morgan said:


> ummm Carol? You're a woman......:whip1:


 
Go to hell


----------



## Ken Morgan

Carol said:


> Go to hell


 

LOL! 
I love you too!


----------

